# Record Power Coronet Herald Heavy Duty Cast Iron Electronic



## Hutzul (17 Apr 2017)

I have been researching for a while now, and this lathe appears to tick all my boxes:- http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... PSGi_krKUl

Has any member here got one, used one please ?

Any constructive criticism/advice would be welcome.

Cheers guys


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Apr 2017)

Not seen this lathe before so I can only comment about the specifications.

Looks like it is trying to compete with the Axminster VS1628 (which I have) & some of the Killinger range.

First impressions are that the motor is a massive lump hanging over the end of the bed which seems to be the opposite of space saving, the purpose of a shorter bed lathe. The bed has been scalloped, possibly to save on material, which lessens the weight & therefore the damping effect. It doesn't specify is if the headstock is hollow. If not, you will need a thread protector to remove the morse taper drives.

Other than that, it seems to tick all the boxes :compact with good capacity, 1HP variable speed motor, M33 thread & MT2 taper, indexing capability, 25mm tool post.


----------



## Mark Hancock (19 Apr 2017)

Saw this lathe in Belgium last year but didn't take a real close look.

Spec looks good, motor size and swing capacity, but Record have again fixed the switch gear to a swivelling headstock which in my opinion is dangerous. Should have a mobile switch box wired in.


----------



## SVB (19 Apr 2017)

Just looking at spec and I'm a bit confused on capacity. Listed as:

Maximum bowl diameter: 533 mm
Maximum swing over bed: 355 mm

So does this mean the 533 is max diameter to turn and give tool rest banjo space if swing is 355 over bars (which would be very unusual / generous) OR is max over bars 355 diameter and 533 dia assumes headstock turned in which case comparison with the VS1628 perhaps isn't fair and should be compared to the VS1416 in raw capacity terms?

S


----------



## Hutzul (19 Apr 2017)

Mark Hancock":11i2pqq0 said:


> Saw this lathe in Belgium last year but didn't take a real close look.
> 
> ... but Record have again fixed the switch gear to a swivelling headstock which in my opinion is dangerous. Should have a mobile switch box wired in.



I totally agree Mark


----------



## Hutzul (20 Apr 2017)

Robbo3":2vtmdoyp said:


> Not seen this lathe before so I can only comment about the specifications.
> 
> Looks like it is trying to compete with the Axminster VS1628 (which I have) & some of the Killinger range.
> 
> ...



I was close to buying the Axminster AT1416VS, but was put off by the lack of swivel head, and the extra 2 years warranty with record made me happier. 
I would be happier buying direct from Record, but I don't have that option.
I contacted Record and this was their reply:-
"Thank you for contacting us.
We have not yet done a internet release on the Herald lathe, we have listed in the catalogue and demonstrated at a few shows. We are looking to do a full press and internet launch at the end of this month. In the meantime I will ask our sales rep who covers your area to get in touch and see if he could suggest the best place to view and hopefully purchase."

I am still awaiting Record contact with baited breath; anyone with good (or bad) experience of Record would be welcome please.


----------



## EchoSevenNine (20 Apr 2017)

Seen one in the flesh last week.

I was going in to my local shop to order a DML320 and they have a herald sitting there @ £899.

Lovely looking thing, but i couldn't justify the price increase over the DML320 which seems to be a cracking lathe in its own right.


----------



## dickm (20 Apr 2017)

Not in the market for one, but interesting that they seem to think it worth reviving the Coronet name.


----------



## Hutzul (25 Apr 2017)

Robbo3":2p3zbhxo said:


> Not seen this lathe before so I can only comment about the specifications.
> 
> Looks like it is trying to compete with the Axminster VS1628 (which I have) & some of the Killinger range.
> 
> ...



I spoke to their rep yesterday, Craig. The headstock is hollow, but as you say Robbo 'the motor is a massive lump hanging over the end of the bed', and the fixed control box over the headstock is putting me off. Other Record lathes have a control box you can place anywhere, and in my opinion would be a good sales option for any lathe !!

My other niggle is that the tailstock is not a camlock, why are most tailstock bedlocks at the rear ? I can't see the logic: put them at the front please !! 

I am having a rethink, as the next batch of Coronet Heralds is due to arrive May 7 (ish). 

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Dalboy (25 Apr 2017)

Hutzul":26lsn29y said:


> My other niggle is that the tailstock is not a camlock, why are most tailstock bedlocks at the rear ? I can't see the logic: put them at the front please !!



I find that this is not a problem after all you only adjust it when the lathe is stopped and besides that it is out of the way at the back. As for not being a camlock that is something that I feel is now outdated and with such a new machine should be fitted.


----------



## Jasper42 (11 Nov 2017)

Just done a search on the new record power Coronet Herald as I’m looking for an upgrade from my perform CCL which I got a few years ago second hand to try woodturning, find it very therapeutic and so thinking of an upgrade off Santa and this looks to tick all my boxes, *I think!!!!*

Has anyone got one of these, is this my best option in this price range!

Thoughts, ideas and comments welcome to help Mrs Santa spend my money on my present :  

Regards 

Austin


----------



## Cordy (11 Nov 2017)

Hi Austin
I am in the market for a new lathe too, it will be my first one
Narrowed it down to the new Coronet or Record CL4
This Axminster is good but might be a tad small
Joined my local wood-turners club recently; they have the above Axy and I can report that it is very quiet and smooth running - even on their wheeled bench/trolley it is excellent, the price of Axy's stand is high and for me a tad off putting
The CL4 stand is often used with Ply sheets for tool/wood storage
The Coronet stand is tubular and can be filled with sand for extra stability 

Some dealers may give extra discount in the coming week to coincide with the woodworkers show at Harrogate


----------



## Jasper42 (11 Nov 2017)

Cordy":248birbl said:


> Hi Austin
> I am in the market for a new lathe too, it will be my first one
> Narrowed it down to the new Coronet or Record CL4
> This Axminster is good but might be a tad small
> ...



Never really looked at that one, did look at the next one up at £1600 but cannot justify that for a hobby. Not worried about the stand as I made my own out of 28mm ply with shelves, draws and would intend to reuse that, the record power extras look a bit cheaper...

Just trying to get as much as possible for my buck, future proof so I do not wish to upgrade again later on.

Decisions, decisions.

Austin


----------

